
I Wrote This on a 30-Year-Old Computer - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/06/why-30-year-old-macintosh-works-better-todays/591154/
======
jauke
Note that as much as people complain about proprietary file formats, this guy
can open a word file from 1990 on a modern machine.

